# Pics of my just-completed and stocked-up Vinotemp



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

*Well, unloaded most of the contents of my 2 coolers into my new fridge with my great new drawers and shelves from Chuck (Chasden)
*

It fits about 400 sticks leaving about 50 "doubles" in unopened boxes and about 25 tubos still in the cooler. With another 75 on the way from Atlantic I just may have to consider either a second fridge or simply a large stand-up unit. I'm smoking as fast as I can but the seem to add up quickly.
What did "Roy Scheider" in "Jaws" say? _"We're gonna' need a bigger boat"..._

I have a new Cuban Crafters 150 stick that I will probably put on top of the fridge for the meantime... 
Here's the Cubans: (Monte "A"'s and Upmann Sir Winnies kept in their lovely boxes also with some Partagas D4, more Siglos and a La Aurora Treasure box on top)













































A mixed bag of my faves here: Leon Jimenes 300's, Hoyas and Oliva O's (all Churchills) Oliva V Belis, Perdomo Habanos Robustos (a great smoke!) CAO MX2's in Toro and a box of Rocky Decade Torpedos. 

















The lonely J. Fuego Natural on the top left has since been enjoyed but I have a box on the way! LOVE those samplers from Atlantic!

I loaded it up and put in 3 small tubs of 65% in the top half and a 1lb block of 70% at the bottom... I have 3 hygros in place and I will monitor the RH... I did not cure the drawers... If it tends to be dry I don't mind as long as it doesn't get really low as my Cubans seem to be a tad most and require an overnight dryboxing. Hopefully their new home will bring them all in line.

I've left the glass on the shelves but open a crack. I have it plugged in and set to it's highest temp (about 67 degrees) and I am also using 1 Oust fan.
This will beat the hell out of rummaging thru picnic coolers. Hope this works well.

*UPDATE:* 6 days later I'm sitting at 69 temp (now unplugged as it is in my basement) with RH between 67 & 69% I'm a happy camper!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Chucks drawers look great in there.. 

Great collection.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking vino. Do those shelves pull out smoothly? Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow - nice vino and great selection.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

You have a nice selection there.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow that looks absolutly amazing. Great set up


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

great set up... u just made a grown man cry congratulations


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wonderful setup! You must be proud. How long have you been collecting?


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

that is sweet


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

VERY nice, when's the party?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy cow nice! I've been wanting to try all of those Cohiba.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

This is super awesome... Two thumbs up


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Fro (Jul 13, 2009)

That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

holmes711 said:


> Wonderful setup! You must be proud. How long have you been collecting?


Bout 6 years


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

W-O-W....nice!


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> Thats a sweet looking vino. Do those shelves pull out smoothly? Thanks for sharing the pics.


Very smooth... you can them out over half open. Or just remove them and with the glass covers you never have to worry about them drying out even if you leave them out for an extended peirod of time.

W


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow that is great. Did you build those shelves yourself?


----------



## turtlelax23 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have Humi envy!!!! That is awesome. And I am VERY jealous of all the cohibas you have cohabiting in there. I am still dreaming of the day I can break down and try one... especially a Black. 
Cheers...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, very nice! Oh and by the way, the Vinotemp looks good too... Haha j//k A real slick setup. Congratulations.


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

That's Just BreathTaking!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, quite a collection you have!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Need to Canada ASAP!!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

VERY nice! both the vino and the collection ..


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow great collection of cigars and the Vino looks great also.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

omygod! that looks absolutely amazing! really 'cool' setup u got goin there! sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

WOWO That is one of the most beautiful things Ive ever seen! VERY well done sir!


----------



## bartolomeo (Aug 14, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!

Where did you get the shelves done?

Thanks,

Bart


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nicely done! Great collection of smokes. I really like the drawers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice Setup...and I think those are Chas drawers....







Shawn


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like those Cohiba draws are too full.

I can help you empty some of them 
Always wiling if you know what I mean . . .


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Fantastic collection/set-up. I can only dream.


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

where did you buy a vinotemp in Canada?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## bartolomeo (Aug 14, 2009)

Were your drawers slotted or solid?

Thanks

Bart


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

burnsco said:


> where did you buy a vinotemp in Canada?


Found one at new a liquidation centre... (only had the one... $135 Cdn) it's the older model (no longer sold / another unit called "Edgestar" is identical... VT stopped carrying this model when the factory was selling to other re-sellers, but it a genuine VT... Slightly smaller but Chas makes shelves for the them)


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

bartolomeo said:


> Were your drawers slotted or solid?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bart


Drawers are solid... Shelves are slotted


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I can't even begin to tell you how jealous I am!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lexxxus, 

Very nice setup, very nice indeed--you have some good taste! I need one of these and need to get away from the cooler also.

Thanks for the pictures--Now I can dream again--


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

man that is saweet!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Look great Lex, and the collection is stunning my friend.

I'm just surprised to hear that you are only using "one" Oust fan for air circulation.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> Wow that looks absolutly amazing. Great set up


Ditto!


----------



## mp928 (Apr 16, 2009)

When I die, I want to go to your humidor!

That is a thing of beauty!!

Congrats!


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

I will have something like that one day, that is my dream.


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT (Aug 14, 2009)

just wow.... im in awe. One day ill have that quality of sticks in those numbers.


----------

